# Zodiac Aerospace Gmt



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Just got this last week it's a vintage made in the 1960's it's a Zodiac aerospace GMT,hacks,17 jewel's,date,and rated at 20 ATM 660FT with out a screw down crown I was wondering how the did that I found out they had a O ring in the stem.And it's a heavy watch for it's size I am having it service right now the quick set did not work for the date it will change at midnight but on these you push in on the crown to use the quick set for the date and that the only thing I found wrong with it may be he will be able to water proof it again that mite be hard to find a O ring to work I ask that to be checked when I dropped it off to be service.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I had them buff out the crystal you can't get those any more and I cleaned up the bezel ring and used model paint to touch up the number's I thought about getting it relumed but I have been waiting to long for the last one I sent to some one to have it done it's been 4 months and I emailed them and it will be 6 week's before they work on it just to long I can live with it.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

V nice, and deserving of a little TLC


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Very nice. My 2 vintage Zodiacs say hello also!



















Mark


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice dial on the first photo Mark I don't think I have seen that dial yet on a sea wolf


----------

